# What pouches are you guys using?



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

So I'm in the market for a new pouch, and still have yet to find one I'm in love with. I dont carry my tool bag on my hip so I'm not looking for anything too big. I'm mostly commercial/light industrial working overseas. I pretty much only carry 2 pairs of knipex Cobras, a pair of kleins, 2 screwdrivers and a couple wrenches in my pouch. I was looking at the veto tp4b, thoughts? Other suggestions?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have the TP3B and love it. If I need anything more I have a $4 Husky tote I keep empty and throw in what ever parts/tools are needed for the job at hand. This all goes onto my rolling cart if I'm able to use it. There was a thread about this recently.

My TP3B has in it

Fluke T Plus Pro
2 cobra jaw pliers
1 #2 phillips
2 slotted (thin and thick)
1 square drive
klein curve strippers
greenlee 1903 cable stripper
side cutters
pencil
marker
3/8" nut driver
1/4" nut driver
5/16" nut driver
needle nose pliers

I could make it smaller with a 10 in 1 but I much prefer separate drivers 99% of the time. I hate messing around with the small bits and would rather just grab a driver.

Its a tight fit, a TP4B might be better but I got the TP3B free with another bag before the TP4B existed. No complaints.


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

Well not on your hip big plus there. The Veto you spec'd similar to a CLC I chose. Ended up over loading it, getting told it was too much to sling by the older guys, got me to go open top bag. Yeah it's heavy but has all I want on the run. 
The style does lend itself to hanging slim on lift.

Was actually hoping to see the lighter side clip on trim out layouts now available.


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have the TP3B and love it. If I need anything more I have a $4 Husky tote I keep empty and throw in what ever parts/tools are needed for the job at hand. This all goes onto my rolling cart if I'm able to use it. There was a thread about this recently.
> 
> My TP3B has in it
> 
> ...


 I've wanted to try the 1903 stripper, but I've had enough disappointing purchases for a bit. Like it?


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

T.Jack said:


> So I'm in the market for a new pouch, and still have yet to find one I'm in love with. I dont carry my tool bag on my hip so I'm not looking for anything too big. I'm mostly commercial/light industrial working overseas. I pretty much only carry 2 pairs of knipex Cobras, a pair of kleins, 2 screwdrivers and a couple wrenches in my pouch. I was looking at the veto tp4b, thoughts? Other suggestions?


I’ve been using the Klein Tools powerline series 19 pocket pouch and belt combo since I started in the trade in 2004.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

didntdoit said:


> I've wanted to try the 1903 stripper, but I've had enough disappointing purchases for a bit. Like it?


I love it, for anything #8 and larger it works great (I've used it up to 600 kcmil with no issues, it says it will do up to 1000 kcmil). I read reviews of people breaking the blade. I have no idea how they do that, maybe if you adjust the blade too deep into the copper and try to strip. I just adjust it to where it is slightly before touching copper, do two spins, rotate handle 15*, it locks in the spiral mode and spin until it comes off the other end. On some wire I have to grab the tip of the sheathing with pliers to get it to come off but it always comes off nice and clean with no nicks. Really makes larger cable stripping easy and fast. 

I do not use the 90* mode where you do one long slit down the cable. Resistance is tough on certain cables and I feel this might be how some break the blade. The spiral cut mode works so good and fast I wouldn't use anything else. It also works great on SOOW types of cables. On these cables I just do the two spins around the cable and pull the whole sheathing off as one piece. I've had mine for about 8 months now and it is still going strong on the first blade. This unit locks in the spiral mode or 90* mode when it is on a cable (will not lock in place when not on a cable), other brands do not lock in place and that would be a major PIA.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a TP4B and I love it. If you need to climb a ladder you can just clip it to your belt. Once you’re at the top of the ladder, tie it onto something with a cable tie through the handle and you’re good to go (I’ll be installing hooks on top of my ladders one of these days).

I walk around with a parts pouch on a belt and only clip the pouch onto the belt when I need to. The only complaint I have (and it’s minor) is that the small front pocket has way too much Velcro but that’s Veto.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> I have a TP4B and I love it. If you need to climb a ladder you can just clip it to your belt. Once you’re at the top of the ladder, tie it onto something with a cable tie through the handle and you’re good to go (I’ll be installing hooks on top of my ladders one of these days).
> 
> I walk around with a parts pouch on a belt and only clip the pouch onto the belt when I need to. The only complaint I have (and it’s minor) is that the small front pocket has way too much Velcro but that’s Veto.


I put cable ties around the ladder leg right above the second highest rung, and hook the belt clip of my TP4B on that. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

https://www.grainger.com/product/WESTWARD-Polyester-53JW35

I had this one at my last company but I was carrying a little more. It was pretty awesome.

Just ordered the Veto TP-XL.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

QMED said:


> https://www.grainger.com/product/WESTWARD-Polyester-53JW35
> 
> I had this one at my last company but I was carrying a little more. It was pretty awesome.
> 
> Just ordered the Veto TP-XL.


That’s what I have. The pocket for a tablet I have loaded with combo ratchet wrenches, sockets on an organizer with 3/8” ratchet, laser tape measure and a few more things. I have a zipper bag attached on one side for hole saws and such. On the other side I have a mesh zipper bag with miscellaneous wirenuts and wagos. I would say it carries 99% of what I need. The Veto Tech-LC stays in the car.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

That's a very short list, you could easily carry that in a zippered pouch, 










but it's a lot nicer to have something with slots for each tool so you can find them quickly and quickly see if everything's there. There are lots of small tool pouches that would work almost work 










except for the two channellocks, two channellocks and a set of linemans and you're into a pretty big pouch. But you're not going to wear it, you're using it more as an organizer, so if you're going to go big, you might as well get something with a handle, a shoulder strap, and a zipper top. For me the CLC 1509 is fine, 










you can hang it from a nail, sling it over your shoulder when your hands are full, zip it up and toss it on the floor of the truck. It does not stand up on a table though. But for me that never happens. There's a lot more room than you need in there but that's OK. 

Some of the Veto products would probably do the same job but I think they're too heavy and I just won't pay that much for a chinese bag.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here’s mine loaded up.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The photo isn’t sideways, I have horizontal gravity.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

The TP-XL is so big it probably shouldn’t be called a pouch. It is narrow, but it stands up on a cart or on the floor. When it’s in the car I throw the shoulder strap around another bag, because it will fall over. I never use the zipper to close it. Pulling the Velcro open is hard enough. I do like that it closes though. When I used the Klein shoulder pouch or the CLC square tote, they would always spill out. I do like the Klein shoulder pouch. I just decided to change things up.


----------



## Corey Web (Aug 19, 2020)

Gatorback is my daily bags. I've had them for about 6 months. They carry everything I need and do it well. I'm not very easy on my tools and these have stood up to the abuse.


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Are the clips on these pouches a problem? It looks as if the could rub your hip raw, but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I had to stop carrying a pouch (even with suspenders) years ago due to the back problems it was causing me.

I now use a toolbag/carryall sort of thing - try to not load it up much - and only carry on me a few tools I can keep in my overall/coveralls pockets.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

John M. said:


> Are the clips on these pouches a problem? It looks as if the could rub your hip raw, but maybe I'm missing something.


I thought the same thing but it doesn’t seem to be an issue. I don’t wear it all day, though. It’s easy to take on and off and tie it to the top of a ladder, etc. I’m going to get a big carabiner for it and maybe that will work for the slots in steel studs. For wood studs I hang it from a framing screw.


----------



## John M. (Oct 29, 2016)

Would the TP4 be better to wear on your belt instead of the TP4B?


----------



## Everett Miles (Aug 23, 2020)

I've been using CLC Custom LeatherCraft on and off since I was an apprentice in refrigeration. They're built well and hold up well too.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Some of the smaller leather pouches are nice in that they more comfortable and conform to your tools. They will usually outlast the fabric pouches also.

I like the Klein 5190 or 5126, but there are other models and brands of leather pouches. It usually requires some experimenting to find what suits you.


----------



## nmblack (Aug 25, 2017)

i want one of those ideal tuff totes in the worst way. i'm in maintenance, so i have a fully stocked rolling tool cart, but i would love to throw the few things i need in a tote and head off to calls. i have one of those occidental pocket caddies with the button that i've been using for years and would highly recommend for a light amount of carrying.


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

Kind of related but does anyone have just trim out tools? I had to help out a friend and my industrial bag tools just seamed to make my hands dirtier, and I really do try to keep them clean and organized.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

nmblack said:


> i want one of those ideal tuff totes in the worst way. i'm in maintenance, so i have a fully stocked rolling tool cart, but i would love to throw the few things i need in a tote and head off to calls. i have one of those occidental pocket caddies with the button that i've been using for years and would highly recommend for a light amount of carrying.


I like the looks of that nice leather tuff tote and like the looks of the even more expensive occidental tote even more, but for me a less expensive canvas rigger's bag or a dirt cheap plastic tote is just more functional.


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

When needing tools while up on a ladder I like the Occidental Leather Fat Lip tool bag. Hold all the tools I need to take up. What I would like to find is somthing that I can attach to the top of a ladder to provide a small work platform to put parts on and not worry about dropping anything.


----------



## Basttrax (Nov 15, 2013)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have the TP3B and love it. If I need anything more I have a $4 Husky tote I keep empty and throw in what ever parts/tools are needed for the job at hand. This all goes onto my rolling cart if I'm able to use it. There was a thread about this recently.
> 
> My TP3B has in it
> 
> ...



I agree with MotoGP. I use the TP3B almost exclusively. The funny thing that it was the free item that came when I bought a much bigger and more expensive bag! But it gets used more than anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Lightsmith said:


> When needing tools while up on a ladder I like the Occidental Leather Fat Lip tool bag. Hold all the tools I need to take up. What I would like to find is somthing that I can attach to the top of a ladder to provide a small work platform to put parts on and not worry about dropping anything.


Like this?









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

didntdoit said:


> Kind of related but does anyone have just trim out tools? I had to help out a friend and my industrial bag tools just seamed to make my hands dirtier, and I really do try to keep them clean and organized.


I use the Veto TP3 or 4 depending what I'm doing at the time. For trim out it's normally the TP3.


----------

